# Betta cycling



## Mew_chan (Jan 28, 2009)

If I want my betta to survive would it be advisable to move him into a separate jar for the cycling period? with dailiy water changes? maybe even some of the other fish to limit the amonia.
EDIT: He died and another fish is missing... there was a strange white film on the surface... anone got an idea? I thought that he at leastg would survive the cycling process
Post containing infomation:
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/begi...stlenoses.html


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

This post was moved to the appropriate thread and renamed.


----------



## Mew_chan (Jan 28, 2009)

See sig for how set up looked


----------

